# Prohormone Question



## ldog (Jul 21, 2014)

Currently 42 with a solid background in the gym. On TRT with pellets an  AI....current T level is 1132 and E2 is 15 as of last week. I'm looking  to add an extra boost to my program and am considering a proven PH. I have no concern about being shutdown. What is your best recommendation and why?

Grateful for your knowledge.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 21, 2014)

3-MHD

Cause I would like to see some feedback.  It's basically Super DMZ 3.0 with Hexadrone instead of Alpha-1.  Dry Mass gains?  Maybe....


----------



## jadean (Jul 21, 2014)

Anything iron mag labs as well as celtic labs is the way to go brother.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 21, 2014)

Msten Rx from Ironmaglabs is a perfect 1st cycle for your age. 2 caps a day will get you some nice lean gains


----------



## ldog (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm hoping with my strong base of T thru my pellets that I'll be at an advantage when using a PH....just need to find the right one.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 21, 2014)

Running test almost completely mitigates any ph sides except bp and pumps


----------



## jadean (Jul 21, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> Running test almost completely mitigates any ph sides except bp and pumps


This ^^^ test especially helps with the lethargy that most experience running ph's.


----------



## ldog (Jul 22, 2014)

I decided to buy some DMZ 3.0 and give it a shot. Hopefully, it would be a nice compliment to my base TRT.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 22, 2014)

SDMZ 3.0 is a powerhouse designer. You will do VERY well brother.


----------



## ldog (Jul 22, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> SDMZ 3.0 is a powerhouse designer. You will do VERY well brother.



Thanks Heavy.

I plan on running only Milk Thistle and Green Tea with it. No PCT needed for me...one of the benefits of TRT.

As a side note, I took Test C for a long time before switching to Pellets...I'll never go back....I had 18 pellets implanted a while back....very happy with the product....this should compliment the DMZ 3.0 nicely.


----------



## ldog (Jul 24, 2014)

Guys,

If you had to compare DMZ 3.0 to true oral anabolic...what would it be? D-Bol?


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 12, 2014)

ldog said:


> Guys,
> 
> If you had to compare DMZ 3.0 to *true oral anabolic*...what would it be? D-Bol?



DMZ 3.0 is definitely a "true oral anabolic."  It is a stack of 3 extremely potent compounds that aren't really PH's but actually potent active steroids, is it not?  I don't think you will find a way to compare it exactly to an old-school oral steroid.  It's three of the new (still legal) ones stacked


----------

